# Ohhhhh FINALY!



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

So finally my dp/dr is taking a toll for the better.! after having this shit for 3 months i have had a few good days and a lot of horrible days. most of my symptoms really follow along the lines of existenal thoughts! witch blows but hey i guess im just a deep thinker sometimes.... but back to it i beat Derealization a few times and stupidly got drunk after and it would re trigger either while drunk or the morning after. but finally after running a mile every other day reading the bible multi vitamins/fish oil tablets eating well doing shit i have always done before this hell, has helped extremely! i cannot stress enough how just not letting this thing get a hold of you helps..... so basically i'm not 100 percent yet but im getting better!
The only symptoms that i still have are

i feel a lot of the times that i'm just a pair of eyes and nothing else no head/face... 
also sometimes when i do something and i sit back down it feels like i wasn't in control the entire time i was doing it.

THINGS THAT HAVE HELPED
The Holy Bible(not saying its a must i know a lot of people do not believe in god neither did i until i truly needed help and guidance)
One a day vitamins(theirs a men/woman brand)
Fish oil Tablets
Sleeping good
Reading
Napping
Running/relaxation
Hanging out with friends
NOT DRINKING AT ALL
Water lots and lots of water
Funny movies
Funny books or web sites www.fmylife.com www.fail.com
Family is a huge help whenever i have felt down they are always there for me.
Sex/masturbation (sorry i know akward but yes it does help)
Not coming on this site every night or checking my symptoms on google
Laughing at my obsessive thoughts and telling them to shut up
rubber band around my wrist whenever i get a bad thought i snap it, it basically sends a signal to your brain saying bad sort of like when you hit a dog for doing something wrong.
Video games!!!!!!!!Zomg CALL OF DUTY Black OpS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Inspirational stories online/self help books.!
Laughing my ass off whenever something is truly funny crying when things are bad.
positive thinking and always telling myself this isn't me i wont stay like this i have to beat it for myself and my family.!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> i beat Derealization a few times and stupidly got drunk after and it would re trigger either while drunk or the morning after.


Guess what I won't get to do again.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm still drinking red wine. They say it's good for brain. But only in small doses. I was many times in my life drunk, but it never triggered DR.


----------

